# price of Clexane?



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

anyone know how much clexane costs in the UK?
Thanks
dawn


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Outrageous in my experience Dawn. Obviously it is a while since I was prescribed any but it cost me best part of £100 for about a 15 day supply.

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

£55 for a box of 10 at my clinic

x x x


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Dawn,

Can't remember exactly, but it was over £100 for 2 weeks (40mg).  That was from Lloyds chemist at my doctors surgery.

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Dawn, have you seen this link about getting drugs in the UK ?
There is a phone number of a chemist in London there that you could call to ask prices.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172236.0

Loads of luck,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Little Nell 1970 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Dawn,

I've just got some (40mg) from Fazeley Pharmacy in Tamworth. Cost £4.20 each one plus £9.95 delivery. From what I've seen this is quite reasonable. 
The no is: 01827 262488

Good luck!
LN x


----------



## scottie21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi 

Did you need a prescription for the Clexane or could you purchase from the clinic without a prescription?

Thanks.


----------

